
System and Method for Validating Video Gaming Data - bytematic
https://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?PageNum=0&docid=10463971
======
bytematic
Abstract: The present specification describes systems and methods for
filtering a video game user's match performance data or loadout data through
validation mechanisms. For the performance data, the validated, signed
performance data are written to a leaderboard service of the video gaming
system. For the loadout data, the validated, signed performance loadout data
are transmitted back to the client device and used when playing a game. Free
computing and/or networking resources of the client game device are used as an
intermediate between the client devices, validation services, and/or
leaderboard services.

